# BFD Guide



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I ve read the BFD Guide a few times (http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdguide) now and I now have my Behringer FBQ1000 set up correctly (as for wiring and input level). I will start to make measurements with REW this weekend and the first measurement I will make is a 'zero/reference' measurement with the FBQ1000 bypassed. After this the intersting thing will have to be done and that is the low freq. (subwoofer) calibration with the FBQ1000. The thing I m missing in the BFD Guide is HOW the fbq1000 actually works and how I will have to make adjustments. Is there a guide for this also somewhere? There are just too many buttons on the fbq1000


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

THX-UltraII said:


> I ve read the BFD Guide a few times
> 
> The thing I m missing in the BFD Guide is HOW the fbq1000 actually works and how I will have to make adjustments.


That’s all covered on the second page of the Guide. Click the “Manual Measurements” link at the bottom of the page. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> That’s all covered on the second page of the Guide. Click the “Manual Measurements” link at the bottom of the page. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I ve seen that but that is a guide when NOT using REW right? I want to use REW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW or not, if you intend to manually set your filters, you'll need to know how to work the controls. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lbrown105 (May 19, 2011)

I am splitting my sub output into the engine one and engine two inputs. The engine one goes to one of my subs and output from engine two goes to another sub at a different location. My question is does the left PEQ channel correspond to engine 1 and right PEQ channel correspiond the engine 2? I am trying to send independent filters to each. Also do both lights for L&R channels have to be on in the front panel for the channel to be active? It seems only one is on at a time when setting them independently. Of course the input/output light is on though.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It is a bit confusing that the front is labeled left and right, and the rear connections are labeled one and two. Just feed a signal to one of the inputs and see which meter lights up on the front, and you’ll have your answer.




> Also do both lights for L&R channels have to be on in the front panel for the channel to be active? It seems only one is on at a time when setting them independently.


There are all kinds of lights on the front of that equalizer. You’ll have to be more specific.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## txtl (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for digging up old thread! Does anyone know why this link, http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdguide , is not working?

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It seems to have happened with the recent site change (at least that’s when it was noticed). We’re trying to get it fixed, but in the meantime here is another version of the BFD Guide.

http://web.archive.org/web/20041010042824/http://www.snapbug.ws/bfd.htm

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ltngstrucktwice (Feb 1, 2016)

Man!!! Ive been looking for that setup guide for what seems like months Wayne....but most likely weeks 
Thanks.
Just finished your article "Gain Structure for Home Theater".
Thanks for that too.


----------



## tecnogadget (May 23, 2013)

Hi ! I've been trying to access both links without sucess !

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-electronic-equalization-devices/ 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdmeasure/ 

It would be great if they go online asap


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try the one linked in my previous post.

Our tech support is working on fixing the that’s been on this site for years (linked below), but in the meantime the link still works if you go into your User CP -> Options and change the Forum skin to “Classic.” 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdguide/

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tecnogadget (May 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot ! That fixed it ! Working great on Classic Skin


----------

